
Show HN: Interactively share and discuss music with Spotify - jqbxfm
https://www.jqbx.fm
======
jqbxfm
Hi HN, I'm in the room 'Indie While you Work' if anyone wants to drop in and
say hi (would love to share some tracks to get us both through the day!). Also
would love feedback if anyone has any :)

Thanks for checking it out!

------
sz2101
Have really been enjoying using this app on my desktop. I've been looking for
a way to share music with my friends and discovery new songs at work and this
has been a great tool. 5/7 would recommend.

